

Lensrentals Repair Data: 2012-2013 - fixie
http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2013/08/lensrentals-repair-data-2012-2013

======
Plough_Jogger
Interesting data, and I don't even take photos. It could be very interesting
to see aggregate data from independent iPhone repair men; I'm convinced the
home button of the iPhone 4 had a life expectancy of around 7 months.

